
Ask HN: Best Thinkpad laptop for personal development? - weka
I&#x27;m looking to get a Thinkpad laptop, with Linux as my OS, as my next personal development environment.<p>I do mostly JavaScript, PHP, some Haskell. Web apps mostly.<p>What Thinkpad laptops do you suggest? Was looking at the T-series and possibly X1 Extreme (but that might be too much power?)
======
geekodour
I recently bought the E480 (20KNS0LE00) and would definitely vouch for it.

(converted INR to USD) The initial specs were ($730) \- 4GB RAM \- i5-8250U
(8) @ 3.400GHz \- 1 TB HDD

I decided to upgrade to 480GB SSD and 12GB RAM as it has two memory slots. The
upgrade cost me $120

I am running arch linux on it and it's pretty smooth.

The only downsides are: Display is not FHD and the Keyboard is not backlit.
(The models here in India do not seem to have them, but I really needed one as
my current laptop was almost unusable.)

------
simonblack
I select a Thinkpad with large RAM, large disk storage, high resolution,
smallish physical screen, and as close as possible to selecting all-Intel
peripheral chips for USB, video, sound, etc. This gives a laptop with huge
longevity for minimal upgrade. Also get the largest battery option you can,
but that can impact adversely on weight considerations.

Currently still using my ThinkPad T410S which has only had an upgrade to the
HDD from 500gig to 2000gig in its nine-year lifetime. And one repair: a
keyboard replacement when two arrow-keys stopped working. Though its screen
resolution is now starting to feel a bit 'tight'.

------
akulbe
A ThinkPad P1 has the most upgrade capacity, from my experience. I have max
specs. Including a hexacore Xeon CPU, 4K screen, 64GB of RAM, and 4TB of
storage.

------
slipwalker
i would go for the specs which cannot be upgraded (easily ) down the road:
screen ( size and resolution ) and max RAM slots. After those, the fastest CPU
available for the configuration.

------
sridca
The upcoming X1 Extreme Gen 2 is what I'd get. If you do Haskell, and venture
into FRP land (reflex), then having 32GB of RAM is recommended.

(I own the P71)

